# Any of you use the Feedback Sports Pro Truing Stand?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Feedback Sports Wheel Truing Station (Red): Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors

What did you think of it?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

It's not much better than using a zip tie on the fork/seat stay. I really like my feedback repair stand though.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

customfab said:


> It's not much better than using a zip tie on the fork/seat stay. I really like my feedback repair stand though.


So the TS-8 would be a better buy?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

aBicycle said:


> So the TS-8 would be a better buy?


Get the TS 2 or stick with the zip tie. If your not building wheel and you've got disk brakes your wheels only need to kind of be true anyway.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

I was hoping to start building my own, so the ts-2.2 is really worth the $215?


EDIT:

And should I go with the centering gauge for the 2.2 or just get the wag-4?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes. 

If you really just don't have the cash other things will work. Some people find them to work well even. But I'm a professional and I demand tools that make me more efficient (some times I've got to make my own). To me it's a no brainer.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the Ultimate/Feedback truing stand and quite like it. I've built a few sets of wheels and trued dozens. Really like the independent indicators, you can even use them to true the brake rotors. It's also nice that there is no second arm in the way when trying to turn nipples. Switching wheels isn't as quick as with a 2-arm stand, but it is just fine for home use. In the shop I use a Park TS-2.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I have the Ultimate/Feedback Sports truing stand and recommend it. I've build wheels on it but primarily use it for truing of road and mtn wheels including 29er. It stores compactly when not it use and is well made. I've also used the Park TS-2 (borrowed from my bike club) and it's a nice piece of equipment but way overkill in cost and size for my needs as a home mechanic.

BTW, I got the FB Sports stand on sale for $50, I think it was REI with a 20% off coupon, so you much shop around.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Wish y'all had posted sooner.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

aBicycle said:


> Wish y'all had posted sooner.


Whatever you bought will work just fine.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have both the Park fancy TS2.2 and the FeedBack stand... I found the Feedback to actually be more accurate, sorta,.. can get a finer adj with the spring loaded feeler

kinda a pain to mount though, I always have to add washers the a Quick release to get it to clamp tight. get a dishing tool and it's fine though. ( I did get decent results by just flipping the wheel back and forth but not perfect)

I still use it a *lot* for truing/dishing brake rotors!!! _(Mechanical brakes can actually "dish" a brake rotor over time)_

for a starter stand it's pretty decent... there is also another I have yet to try that is a lighter weight than the Park but has 2 legs and a centering tool included .. looks light weight but should work and costs 1/2 the Park..

Minoura FT-1 Pro Truing Stand - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

aBicycle said:


> Feedback Sports Wheel Truing Station (Red): Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> What did you think of it?


I have one. I wish I had the Park stand. Here's why:

Constantly having to flip the wheel to check dish is a pain.

Flipping the wheel and realizing I forgot to back out the indicator so that the other side of the rim doesn't smash into it is frustrating.

The indicators are tedious to back out. There's no quick way.

The stand is only good for QR wheels. The future lies in thru-axle. I will need to buy a new stand when it comes time to true my thru-axle wheels.

When checking dish you must be very careful to seat the hub just right into the stand's dropout. It's easy to clamp the wheel cocked at a slight angle. More than once I've discovered that I've done that _after _having made a big adjustment to dish.

For some reason I've never been able to fathom, I have to adjust my wheel's quick-release tension whenever I flip the wheel in the stand. The same QR tightness won't work both sides. Why not? Beats me. But having to retension the QR each time is painful.

I know it seems like I'm dumping all over the stand. I don't mean to. The above is my experience though, and you did ask for it.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

JonathanGennick said:


> I have one. I wish I had the Park stand. Here's why:
> ...
> I know it seems like I'm dumping all over the stand. I don't mean to. The above is my experience though, and you did ask for it.


I second your experiences. The stand is OK for a quick touch up for a wheel that is slightly out of true. I've never used it to true up my rotors... I do that with the calipers. I'll tweak the rotor until its no longer rubbing the pads. meh. not perfect, but it works.

Where I really came to dislike the feedback stand is when I relaced my wheel recently. I don't own a dish tool and you really can't check dish accurately on the feedback stand. I ended up balancing my wheel on my coffee table (ground stone slab - its flat) and measuring the dish with a caliper. I couldn't replicate my findings in the truing stand - It was a mess.

If you're building wheels, then you don't want this stand. If you're just looking for a cheap option to touch up the true on your wheels, it will work so long as you're only going to use 9mm axles.

Another gripe I have is that the plastic fittings crack and aren't accurate. I need to hold them in place while spinning the wheel, which is a pain in the azz. Granted, I had mine mounted on my repair stand for a while and it got banged around going to races, (in retrospect, how many times have you needed to true a wheel _at _a race venue? Yeah. I haven't either.).

I don't have the money either, but for me... I'll be saving up for a TS.2.

The feedback stand is just too frustrating for me. But that said, the Feedback repair stands are _very _nice. I like them more than the Park ones I've used.

I have been eyeing up the minoura stand, but I've never actually seen on e in the wild. I'd like to get my hands on one to see how it feels and if it's a quality tool or not. The Park is tried and true - and with wheel building, I dont think you really wanna compromise on tools.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> The stand is only good for QR wheels. The future lies in thru-axle. I will need to buy a new stand when it comes time to true my thru-axle wheels.


The Feedback stand will hold thru axle wheels just fine. Only need the adapter and a skewer.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Glynis27 said:


> The Feedback stand will hold thru axle wheels just fine. Only need the adapter and a skewer.


Does Feedback make an adapter? I don't see one on their website.

Are you referring to the Park Tool adapters?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

JonathanGennick said:


> Does Feedback make an adapter? I don't see one on their website.
> 
> Are you referring to the Park Tool adapters?


looks like you _might _be able to use the problem solvers adapters and a rear skewer or something. but I doubt that there is an adapter for the rear thru-axles.

Off topic... how do you true up a lefty wheel?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

BShow said:


> looks like you _might _be able to use the problem solvers adapters and a rear skewer or something. but I doubt that there is an adapter for the rear thru-axles.
> 
> Off topic... how do you true up a lefty wheel?


Yep. The Problem Solvers and similar adapters work. Need them on the Park stands too, just need a rear skewer for the Feedback. Haven't done a Lefty or 142x12 yet. I'll let ya know when I have.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

thomllama said:


> I have both the Park fancy TS2.2 and the FeedBack stand... I found the Feedback to actually be more accurate, sorta,.. can get a finer adj with the spring loaded feeler
> 
> kinda a pain to mount though, I always have to add washers the a Quick release to get it to clamp tight. get a dishing tool and it's fine though. ( I did get decent results by just flipping the wheel back and forth but not perfect)
> 
> ...


That one is kinda meh. It's good bang for the buck, but I didn't like it that much. It doesn't feel that solid to me on the pinchers.


----------

